# OS im Ram speichern



## px2 (6. April 2008)

Hey leute 
hab da eine meiner meinung nach eine gute idee
wie wärs wenn die hersteller mal probiern würden in ein zwei jahren im  phase change memory das betriebssystem zu speichern?
das wär doch viel schneller oder nicht? 
Oder wenn man noch ne weile wartet könnte man im prinzip auch gleich ne mini linux distribution in den cache speichern, das würde doch im prinzip heißen das es keine bootzeit mehr gibt, was wiederrum nen htpc zugute käme 
aber wäre schon geil wenn windows in weniger als einer secunde einsatzbereit wär


----------



## AMDSempron (6. April 2008)

px2 schrieb:


> Hey leute
> hab da eine meiner meinung nach eine gute idee
> wie wärs wenn die hersteller mal probiern würden in ein zwei jahren im  phase change memory das betriebssystem zu speichern?
> das wär doch viel schneller oder nicht?
> ...


So was nennt man heutzutage den "S3 Zustand" auch standby genannt, wo alles an Infos einfach in den RAM geschrieben wird. Das Problem beim kompletten Booten ist, dass erst Treiber gestartet werden müssen und auch Systembestandteile auf Funktionalität geprüft werden und wasweißichnich alles. Du kannst aber, wenn du RAM als Festplatte missbrauchen willst, einfahc ein "RAMDrive" kaufen, da tust dann RAM rein und hast ne fixe "Festplatte" aber brauchst für den Bootvorgang immer noch ~30 Sekunden


----------



## px2 (7. April 2008)

ja eben dann is es doch schneller wenn due cpu die benötigten daten gleich aus dem ram beziehen kann und nich irgendwelche umwege über controller gehen muss 
und der s3 zustand braucht strom welcher ram der nicht flüchtig ist (also phase change memory) nicht braucht


----------



## Overlocked (8. April 2008)

Du kannst auch deinen RAM auf -18°C halten... dann gehen die Daten nicht verloren. Außerdem ist ein Arbeitsspeicher, der die Daten speichert, schon in arbeit. Aber das ist noch Zukunftsmusik...


----------



## der8auer (8. April 2008)

Die Idee ist ja auch schon alt  (wie AMDSempron schon geschrieben hat) I-RAM for the win http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,609050/News/Extrem_flott_Benchmarks_der_Gigabyte_I-Ram-Box/


----------



## Fifadoc (9. April 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Die Idee ist ja auch schon alt  (wie AMDSempron schon geschrieben hat) I-RAM for the win http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,609050/News/Extrem_flott_Benchmarks_der_Gigabyte_I-Ram-Box/



rofl, das teil kannte ich noch gar nicht. in Zeiten, wo RAM so billig is, is das echt ein hübsches spielzeug.

zum thema OS im ram: mit genug ram ging das bei Win98 schonmal. Konsequenz war, dass es nicht mehr booten konnte, da die Dateien zu schnell geladen wurden 
Aber im Ernst, die neue Generation HDDs ist ja schon langsam auf dem Weg richtung Speicherformat. Also ich denke das wird durchaus kommen, aber nicht sehr bald.
Vorallem würde zwar das OS dadurch schneller starten, aber davon würde man eigentlich kaum was haben. Große Teile des OS braucht er später gar nciht mehr, somit belegen die dann nur speicher. Wenn dieser dann bei Programmen fehlt, geht das Männchen mit dem Koffer los...
Also entweder müsste die komplette Architektur des PC überarbeitet werden, so dass er intern nur noch mit RAM-ähnlichen Modulen arbeitet. Dann hast du 1TB ram, wo alles drauf ist und keine HDD. Damit wären die HDDs nur noch sowas wie externe Datensicherungsmedien.
Oder die Programm und OS struktur muss sich weiter ändern, dahingehend, dass es wirklich sinnvolles Prefetching gibt. Wenn beim Booten alles wichtige in den Ram geladen wird, dauert das booten zwar etwas länger, aber das System ist danach übelst schnell, da es dann nur noch aus dem Ram läuft.

Ich hoffe ich hab nun genügend leute verwirrt


----------



## CloudCrunsher (13. April 2008)

gibt genug betriebssysteme (linux) die das schon machen... blos man muss es halt iwie gespeichert halten... - so muss es bisher immer vo neinen anderen medium reingeladen werden


----------

